
How I hacked a gmail account - tawrahim
https://medium.com/@tawrahim/how-i-hacked-a-gmail-account-56f982f306b4#.ryqoob1u6
======
mtgx
> After my first attempt, Google asked me to provide them with my phone number
> so that they could send me a security code to login.

What? Like any number? _His_ number? Google doesn't even verify if it's the
Gmail owner's phone number? This can't be right.

~~~
blakep
Agreed, I think the title is probably incognito click bait for this guy's app.
I find little value in this article.

~~~
tawrahim
@Author here - value is that don't commit sensitive data like email and
password into your public github repo. Consider using an ENV variable

~~~
blakep
You didn't address the comment above this. What phone number did you use?

------
redxblood
That same search he did gives

"We could not perform this search

Must include at least one user, organization, or repository"

Is this guy lying?

~~~
tawrahim
To the left, click on code and you are going to see all the results

~~~
redxblood
I was in "best match" in the filters, my bad

